# I posted yesterday, now I have bigger problem



## mtomas1 (Nov 18, 2008)

Join Date: Nov 2008
Posts: 4 Re: I know I am not crazy... am I? 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Ok so here is a NEW blow to my already falling apart marriage!!!! One of the reasons I have been so up set about this whole mess, is the fact my husband has some stuff show up on his face....I got him to see the doctor and he came home and said would you go get the presciptions filled for me. I said sure and went to Wal-mart. I noticed there was one for Valtrax (spelling?) I went home and looked on line and it is use to treat shingle and other things, so I thought no worries, right? Well the doctor called my cell and wanted to speak to my husband, who was at work... So I asked what he needed. He said he needed to go over his test results with him. Now, me...any time you have tests doe and they come back negitive, the doc never calls. So I gave him te hubby's cell andsaid to give him a call. Latter, I asked him what was going on, He said wait till I get home. Deep down I already knew!!! I called the doc back and made an appt. for my self today!! Well, so he came home and told me he hs herpes-2 .....I was floored. He blames me, says I gave it to him...I don't have any sympytoms...and I have not cheated. So now I wait, and wait.... I am so lost, scared, and the web sites I have looked at have donenothing but terrify my to death. We have kids...no eatting or drinking after one anther, no sharing towels or wash cloths, no sharing razors, or other things. I can't even look at him right now. He told me the first time the doc thought it was an alergic reaction or skin diorder like exema or sorisis... WTF do I don now....Please help.


----------



## magicsunset08 (Oct 30, 2008)

Make sure you do all it takes to take care of yourself and kids. I would consult a doctor on what steps to take to not spread it to your children. I was unaware that you could spread it through towels and what not. I would consult a Dr. on that. It is one thing to have an affair if that is how it happened. It is another to bring disease home and not tell about it. Good luck. You can make it through this. I would put your anger aside and concentrate on you and your kids.


----------



## storyboardlife (Oct 31, 2008)

magicsunset08 said:


> Make sure you do all it takes to take care of yourself and kids. I would consult a doctor on what steps to take to not spread it to your children. I was unaware that you could spread it through towels and what not. I would consult a Dr. on that. It is one thing to have an affair if that is how it happened. It is another to bring disease home and not tell about it. Good luck. You can make it through this. I would put your anger aside and concentrate on you and your kids.


:iagree:
you are going to have to focus on how to prevent at this moment and put aside anger.


----------

